# Skeptic Revamps $1M Psychic Prize



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*I better hurry!*

*Skeptic Revamps $1M Psychic Prize*
By Kevin Poulsen|
02:00 AM Jan, 12, 2007

If you're an undiscovered psychic, soothsayer, dowser or medium, time may be running out for you to put your supernatural powers to the test and claim a million dollar prize.

http://www.wired.com/news/technology/1,72482-0.html


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

God bless James Randi! I have been a fan of his since I first saw him on Johnny Carson and David Letterman's shows back in the late 80's. His books are the height of hilarity and right on the money especially where it concerns these Televangilists and so-called Psychics. _The Faith Healers _is recommended reading by yours truly. I have to check out more of his stuff. Just so little time...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I find the motor that may actually MAKE energy as opposed to depleting it even more fascinating on the site you gave...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uri Geller under fire.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6285005.stm


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if I believe in psychic abilities or not.
But I like keeping an open mind on everything.

The things that make me wonder is.
1. If you are a believer then no amount of evidence to the contrary will make any difference.
The same goes for a non-believer.
No amount of evidence will change someones mind if they are not willing to keep an open mind.
It seems to me from what I have read that James Randi has already made up his mind on the subject.

2. Why would someone open themselves to ridicule to try to prove something to anyone else.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

strange1 said:


> 2. Why would someone open themselves to ridicule to try to prove something to anyone else.


You must not be familiar with Baptist fundamentalists, George W. Bush, Paris Hilton, Jehovah's Witnesses, Flaming Homosexuals, Oral Roberts, The Lifetime Movie Channel, Don King, Geraldo Rivera, Reality TV...


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Good Point


----------

